# the knuckle



## fishead (Oct 4, 2007)

does anyone know where the begining of the knuckle starts . ive heard its straight out of destin? and coordinates?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

do you have a loran. That is all that I have in numbers.


----------



## fishead (Oct 4, 2007)

nope


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *fishead (11/14/2007)* ive heard its straight out of destin?


lol, what the hell does that mean? direction?!


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

leave Destin and go straight!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *LITECATCH (11/15/2007)*leave Destin and go straight!


is that another name for thunderhorse?


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

just south of the middle finger.


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

The knuckle is an area of the SW Ledge roughly 25nm SW of Destin.. 220 I believe is a close heading. It is an area just where the ledge bends to the north then back around to the south heading out towards the nipple. I dont have mapping software but if u pm me I will dig out some coordinates for the area. There is usually at least one shrimper out there this time of year and its known for blackfin tuna for that reason. Hope this helps.


----------

